# Raleigh 69 Superbe



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2021)

He is finished , up graded a few parts and added a cool brooks side saddle bag . One of favorites .


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

-----

congratulations on yet another beauteous completion!  

for any readers who may have missed it a prior textillium anent the intake of this wheel resideseth at this locus -

1969 Raleigh Superb

-----


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2021)

thank you so much ,we got lucky and found all the parts needed even the correct rear tire .


----------



## juvela (Feb 19, 2021)

-----

are handgrips marked DARE or are they private labelled Sir Wally?  IIRC have also seen these unmarked.

have not before seen Brooks bags in a Royal Stewart tartan.  do they give you adequate heel clearance?

is new propstand a model of Shuresta?

are wheel rims Dunlop stainless or is 1969 too late for this?

thank you again for the update!    


-----


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 19, 2021)

I will look for  you tomorrow since I’m on the road today. There is heel room for sure


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 20, 2021)

That Tartan Brooks pannier is too cool!


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 20, 2021)

Not a Superbe but my Sports is always at the ready.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 25, 2021)

Great job Terry, as usual!


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 25, 2021)

Threespeedmafia said:


> Not a Superbe but my Sports is always at the ready. View attachment 1361067





Threespeedmafia said:


> Not a Superbe but my Sports is always at the ready. View attachment 1361067




I put wine boxes on the backs of my light weight Schwinns.


----------



## juvela (Feb 25, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I put wine boxes on the backs of my light weight Schwinns.




-----

...no doubt to transport the "fuel"...  


-----


----------

